# A Wee Orphan Grow



## GMCORP (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello again my friends :giggle:

We're still enjoying the fruits of our last harvest, and have started a new, experimental grow of orphan seeds ("orphan" sounds so much nicer than "bagseed", right? ) 

We use a 400W HPS inside a Homebox XS (2x2x4 ft)
Fox Farm's Happy Frog soil mixed with some extra perlite for drainage
Fox Farm Nutes (when the time is right) 
"Great White Premium Mycorrhizae" every two weeks to boost the roots
Molasses for the Mycorrhizae to feast on
Distilled water
1/2 gallon pots until we know the sex and can give more room to the ladies 
a 6 inch fan to move the air around a bit

We're ordering well-bred seeds for Christmas, or maybe after as $ allows (hubby's present to me :hubba, but wanted to first try our luck with some rapscallion genetics--orphans from the street who do not know their parents , but whose parents' smoke once filled our lungs...

We started them on 12/12 on Saturday (the 13th) because in the past, our "orphans" have had the tendency to outgrow our wee room no matter what we do.  So, this is our little experiment of not veging as we always have before...:watchplant:  

Picture 1: the six babies
Picture 2: a close-up


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

how do you circulate the air in that box? I have been thinking about starting a few other seeds in a small area like that.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 15, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> how do you circulate the air in that box? I have been thinking about starting a few other seeds in a small area like that.



Answer:
Not very well.

We use a six inch fan which we have blowing in through the built-in vent on top.  

Our 400W HPS still gets too hot if the plants grow too near to it.  I think we should have bought a 200 or so for the space, but we were noobs and the dude at the store swore by the 400....

but still, i can't complain about what we've been able to grow in the past


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*goodluck ,,,:48: on keeping the size down eace:*


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 15, 2008)

what are your temps running around because if you install an exhaust out of the room, your temps will decrease dramatically


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 15, 2008)

In the 80's.  Near the light, it's in the 90's, but it's really not too hot.  We've grown some fine buds as is, and don't have a place to exhaust to ...

Thanks though


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 15, 2008)

sounds good... can't wait to see this Sea of Green


----------



## Alistair (Dec 15, 2008)

GMCORP, if you have Sativas you might get tall, long plants with long colas.  With no vegetative growth Sativas might stretch a lot.  I think Indica is more suited for flowering only.  

Keep us posted with updates.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 15, 2008)

Yep, Alistair, that's why it's an experiment


----------



## ms4ms (Dec 16, 2008)

I wish you well on yor grow but must say that in my opinion and expereince you will not have enough room for more than 2 maybe 3 plants. When you buy your new seeds look into the autoflowers as they start and stay small.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 16, 2008)

i don't know to all these comments posted here. did anyone remember my first indoor with 'orphans'?:hubba: . i pinched 'em down, and made 'em stay under 2 foot, and i vegged 5 weeks. they were some of the homeliest lookers you ever seen. but they smoked like the jewel of the nile.  .
you'll be fine GMC, leave the door open , with a fan blowing in...bb...


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 16, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> you'll be fine GMC, leave the door open , with a fan blowing in...bb...



Yeah, what banjo said.

 i do appreciate everyone's opinions (that's why i journal) but link to my other grows.  I've done just fine with the orphans, done well with pure breds.  I'm just doing the best i can with the space i have. 

We took an orphan harvest on our honeymoon (same setup), and----woooohweee!---was that ever good smoke!!!  Getting stoned all day, seeing the sights, eating good food, and doing what a husband and wife do best, as much as possible.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2008)

Good luck on your new grow and here is some*GREEN MOJO* to get those babies strong. I will be pulling up a chair :watchplant:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's some pictures of our orphans this morning :bongin: They seem to be enjoying more room and more intense light, and i am enjoying :watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

More space and more light is every ladies dreams even if they are orphans.

What kind of light did you add?


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 20, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> More space and more light is every ladies dreams even if they are orphans.
> 
> What kind of light did you add?



I guess you had to be following my ww/ice journal to know, but i had them under CFL's in my kitchen cabinet for a few weeks and just put them in my homebox xs under the 400 w hps 12/12 a week ago


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah sorry did not follow your previous grow. Kinda new here

Oh wow! and no wonder they like that light.:aok:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 22, 2008)

...never know what you're going to get 

All these plants are being treated the same way, but look at the diversity! :holysheep: 

The Sexy Six got a boost of mycorrhizae yesterday, and they seem to like it...

Look at how short and compact # 4 is compared to #5 just in front of it. 

I'm hoping short-and-compact becomes a woman :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2008)

whenever that happens to me I always wonder if I screwed up or something.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 27, 2008)

It's a girl!!!! :yay: 

Our strongest, branchiest plant is a definite female.

The others i have yet to determine, but i think this small one is beginning to bud girly-style too :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

:clap:...Green Mojo 4 the others


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2008)

Congrats on the girls:yay: :aok: :banana:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 27, 2008)

cool :aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

*:yay: *


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Dec 28, 2008)

im kinda in the same set as you, i have 2 plants that are 4 days into  12/12 and they were only on 24/7 for 2 days..also its orphans too haha.. how long till you saw sex?


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 28, 2008)

GreenMachine90 said:
			
		

> im kinda in the same set as you, i have 2 plants that are 4 days into  12/12 and they were only on 24/7 for 2 days..also its orphans too haha.. how long till you saw sex?



about two weeks :hubba:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 29, 2008)

:yay:
3 definite ladies out of the 6 planted, 1 definite male

Could only get a good close up on 1 (1st pic)
Then the successive 3 pics are of the 3 ladies
The last is of the confirmed male ;(


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats on the ladies:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*:woohoo: are you keeping the male?*


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 30, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:woohoo: are you keeping the male?*



Not this time.  1] i'm unsure of the genetics 2] it looked weak and 3] i'm noticing that i'm dealing with some sativa, and those girls need lots of room :holysheep:
soooo, make way for the ladies!!!  Next time though, when dealing with fancy dancy seeds, i think i will


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

IDK...Judging by the plants  and the female/male ratio...I would say  you have some Fancy Dancy seeds  :clap:  on the Females..do you clone *GMCORP*?  Thanks for shareing with us:bolt::bong:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 30, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> IDK...Judging by the plants  and the female/male ratio...I would say  you have some Fancy Dancy seeds  :clap:  on the Females..do you clone *GMCORP*?  Thanks for shareing with us:bolt::bong:



Thanks 4u  I do clone.  I'm a bit of a scientist and a tinkerer, so i get bored growing the same plant over and over, even if it's a good thing.  So, what i've been doing with my last several grows (whether orphans or highly-bred) is growing out a generation, then cloning my favorite females, growing out those clones, and then (after those two generations) starting with new seeds, new strains.  I figure i'll do this till i find my all time favs, or maybe forever


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 1, 2009)

We transplanted the three ladies into 1 gallon pots today to finish out their flowering.  Pitched the two plants that weren't showing any real progress  

The "Orphans Three" fit quite nicely this way into our Homebox XS in their new pots  

The first 3 pics are of the biggest plant
The next 4 are of the middle sized plant
The next 2 are of the smallest plant
...and the final two are of the biggest again :hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 1, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 5, 2009)

...just got back from an exciting public hearing on the proposed regulations on our new MMJ law.... :hubba: and i feel inspired and impassioned! I really hope i can be a caregiver soon  

We've got three very different plants a'flowerin'  

I'm happy that our littlest lady has some new greeness showing up, wasn't sure if the little lady was gonna make it --- you can see her older leaves are discolored, but the new growth is puuuuuuure greeeeeeeen


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking real good. The little one sure looks like she wants to pull thru thats for sure. thanks for the pics


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey everybody :watchplant:

3 pics of the funkay medium-sized plant
followed by 4 of the biggest
and one of the smallest


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2009)

There are looking real nice:aok:


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 8, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> There are looking real nice:aok:



glad someone's rooting for my orphans...
poor things always want more gruel


----------



## IRISH (Jan 9, 2009)

congrats on them girlz.:hubba:...bb...


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry I've been MIA...hubby and I have been putting a lot of hard work and hours into the search for a home, and trying to get financing   :holysheep: it's a lot of work!

Anyhow, on Sunday, i chopped down the littlest lady--she fell over from the weight of her bud (which was to be expected! :hubba: ) and her stem was too tiny to straighten her out.

Here's the two ladies today [oh yeah, and i'm trying something new with the pictures---you know how they always look yellow-ish because of the light, even though the plants are quite green?  Well, i used the sepia filter (which ususally makes things yellow-brown) and it made them greenish....you like? ]:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow! Those pics are amazing,


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 20, 2009)

Epic.


----------

